# 3 car seats in a vw passat



## berlininvest (25 Oct 2010)

I have finally cracked the problem of getting 3 carseats in the back of an 05 Vw passat, despite being told from many sources that it can't be done.

Using a Nania Beline (aka BabyWeavers Opus I *believe*, aka Team Tex Ferrari (!) I *believe*) as a group 1-2-3 seat instead of the Britax Evolva. So much less bulky. 

Can then fit in maxi cosi tobi plus a mamas and papas infant seat with base.  Other combos probably possible too.

Can use 2 Nanias plus the maxi tobi later on, and probably 3 nanias at some point (but haven't checked this yet).

Saves the big upgrade to a people carrier so am well happy with that.  

(BTW, despite what Mothercare told me, the RSA say that it is permissible to have a carseat in the front passenger seat IF you can't fit the required number of seats in the back.  Happy not to have to do that, but was considering it.)

Hope this is useful to other people and saves them a lot of head-scratching and googling.


----------



## linkillross (8 Apr 2011)

*3 seats in vw passat.*

hi , we are thinking of buying a vw passat and was hoping to put 3 seats across the back. i have a 6 yr old , a 3 yr old and a 1 yr old. would be able to use 2 hbb and 1 stage 2 seat. do you still find your formula still works? many thanks.


----------



## berlininvest (8 Apr 2011)

Kid's ages right now are:  4 years exactly, 2 years 5 mths, and 5 months.

Currently still in the M&P infant seat, Nania HBB, maxi cosi tobi.

So far, so good.  It's a tight squeeze to get the seats installed.  No complaints from the occupants really but in fairness have had no long journeys yet.

The Nania is not in the same league as the Britax Evolva in my opinion in terms of comfort or sheer bulk, but that is why it fits I suppose.  Tis grand.

One quibble is that the straps / buckle seem to get tangled quite a bit, also not particularly easy to tighten or more so to know when its tight enough.  We are prob spoilt by the maxi cosi tobi buckle / straps / tightening system.

Nania is in the middle, so we get 4yo to clamber in himself, and then its easier to go in the front and reach thru to tighten it.  Happy enough to put up with any bit of inconvenience instead of the massive expense of a people carrier (for now at least).

Not sure if it will work for a 6yo, the shoulder straps may be a bit low for that to be honest.

We are not moving our 5mo to a maxi cosi just yet as she is petite.  But I think when we do we will move the 2yo to a nania.  So the next config is 2 x nania + 1 maxi cosi (possibly in the middle).  AFAIK that is as narrow or narrower than the current config.

Thinking about it, our 2yo should prob move up to a nania anytime now.

BTW - what year is the passat?  as there have been 2 models since mine so be careful on that.

Overall, we are chuffed we didnt buy a people carrier last year, would have been a total waste of money for all the travel we did.  Wouldn't rule it out, but hopefully not til at least next year if not longer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## linkillross (8 Apr 2011)

thinking about a 2006/2007 passat. 6 yr old should be ok in a booster seat with seat belt i think. 3 yr old with hbb and 1 yr in maxi cosi . what you think?


----------



## berlininvest (8 Apr 2011)

not sure on that model, looks roomier but don't know so you would need to get hold of one and try it out i think.  

3yo in nania hbb - that's what we are doing (well he is 4 shortly), how much longer it will work I don't know, must see if the shoulder straps are raisable, think not, so, TBH, it might not be ideal for very much longer.  Depends how long their back is TBH and how fast they grow in future ....!

Actually, scratch that, just realised, looking at this vid of what i believe to be the same seat with diff badge and diff cover, when they get to 18kg, you take them out of the straps and use the seat belt on them (while keeping them in the full hbb).  Must weigh our lad!

Apparently these hbb's in this config are for up to 11 yo (if you can persuade them to stay in it).

So you *should* be ok with a BS, a nania and an MC Tobi, or even 2 nanias and a MC tobi, then later on 3 nanias maybe.


----------



## linkillross (8 Apr 2011)

ya think we will be going with it. delighted to see your post tonight


----------



## berlininvest (9 Apr 2011)

Happy to help, hope it works out well, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Spear (9 Apr 2011)

berlininvest said:


> BTW, despite what Mothercare told me, the RSA say that it is permissible to have a carseat in the front passenger seat IF you can't fit the required number of seats in the back. Happy not to have to do that, but was considering it.


 
Is there an airbag for the front passenger seat? If there is, is this not an issue?


----------



## berlininvest (9 Apr 2011)

Yes, it is an issue.  You have to switch it off.


----------



## AlbacoreA (9 Apr 2011)

Spear said:


> Is there an airbag for the front passenger seat? If there is, is this not an issue?



In VW you can switch it off. In some other makes you can't.


----------



## Wonderwoman (11 Apr 2011)

I would be slow to put a 2 and a half year old in a booster seat. Unless of course he is above average weight. I have my 5.5 year old still in a 5 point harness. 
Check out youtube 'booster seat + 4 year old'. The 5 point harness is the safest option, booster seats just don't give the same protection. 
Apologies if you have no choice in the matter, I know other mums who have above average size boys who hit the average 18kg/4 year old weight at a much younger age.
I have a passat and 3 kids but thankfully the age differences never required 3 seats!


----------



## berlininvest (11 Apr 2011)

I am probably a bit tired or slow tonight, but not sure who is proposing to put a 2.5 yo in a booster seat?  Is it me ?     If so, I definitely shouldn't


----------



## Wonderwoman (12 Apr 2011)

I was hoping I had taken up something wrong! Assumed a Nania HBB was a high back booster! But it probably has a harness. Sorry about that.
If anyone wasn't short of space in their car and was interested in keeping their young ones in the harness for longer, I got a Britax seat, the Elite that is up to 25kg, so have my 5.5 year old at 22.6kgs still strapped in. I have come across so many people taking kids out of the 5 point harness well before 18kgs, it is scary.


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Apr 2011)

Some kids are like Houdini though, and just won't stay in them.


----------



## Wonderwoman (12 Apr 2011)

AlbacoreA said:


> Some kids are like Houdini though, and just won't stay in them.



Ha, very true I suppose, though I never had that problem with mine. A friend did, and she just stopped the car and refused to move til everyone was strapped in properly. They soon stopped messing. You can buy an extra clip that helps with this also.
It really is too serious a matter really to let a child dictate whether they are safely strapped in or not.


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Apr 2011)

Some argue, extra clips interfere with them exiting a vehicle, or with other people helping them to exit. I can't see that myself. 

My point really is that some kids will stay happily in a kids seat, but maybe not in a baby seat. In the same way that some won't sit in a high chair, but will sit fine in a regular chair. As you say depends on height and weight. 

Certainly a 5 point harness is safer. Its safer for adults too which is why they use it in race cars. Ditto helmets. If the children are happy to accept them, then why not. Rear facing seats for older kids are also available I think. Some MPV's have rear facing seats for adults. Driving is a little tricky though...


----------



## Carocon (14 Apr 2011)

Don't wanna be a killjoy, but we had to sell a Passat and get a people carrier because we couldn't fit 3 car seats in the back. We had a late '06 Highline Model with sports seats so middle child seat was unstable. Other 2 wouldn't fit in anyway. Children were 5, 3 & 1. If they're too tightly packed, apparently they're not a lot of good in an accident (see Which tests on Website).

However other posters seems to have found formula that works, but we couldn't get comfortable with it. Pity, cause we loved the car.

We bought a Honda FRV and have been very happy with it, doesn't feel boring and People Carrier-ish if you know what we mean !

Good luck with it.


----------



## dody (19 Apr 2011)

We have a 04 passat and the middle seat only has a lap belt not a shoulder belt therefore cant put a seat in middle. Also cannot turn off air bag must be done in a garage. We have a 98 corolla which is able to take 3 seats and that is what I am using at the moment - very tight and hard work in rain 3 kids 6mths, 5 and 3.need to change and dont know whether to sell passat privately and buy second hand 7 seater or go for scrappage with corolla - price wise not a lot in difference approx 3k more for new VW Touran or  5008 peugeot. tax on the  04vw is €585 and same up to 2008 reduces to €303 and €150 in 2010

trying to work out best solution as we will have to borrow approx 10k.


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Apr 2011)

A MPV is more useful in a number of ways. Not least the squarer boot is more useful for bikes, and buggies, especially doubles. It doubles as a van. You can take two more people in the pop up seats if you need too. Because they are squarer theres generally more shoulder room, and leg space and more pockets for a  the kids books, drinks, toys, etc. You can take out all the seats to clean it. Etc.


----------

